# Getting rid of trapped wind



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Anyone got any tips (apart from the obvious heavy squats!!!!)? In sodding agony here and have been for a few days. Diet is f*cked cos of it :cursing:


----------



## zoco (Nov 23, 2010)

Are you serious  .....try more fiber


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Ne good to me now is it when I'm buckled in pain. Can't see a wheatabix fixing that f*cker!


----------



## zoco (Nov 23, 2010)

Then cut the milk products


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

GeordieSteve said:


> Ne good to me now is it when I'm buckled in pain. Can't see a wheatabix fixing that f*cker!


So is it definitely trapped wind mate or are you constipated pal ???

If your constipated go to the chemist or shop and buy a bottle of syrup of figs, drink some of that and then hold on to your hats mate it foookin blows out of you pal after a hour or so ... its great stuff !!!


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

zoco said:


> Then cut the diary.


 I don't keep a diary mate, fail to see how it would help me 

Nah just bloated with stomach pains. It's a ****in mare. Good excuse to go out tomorrow night and down pints and pints of fizzy larger to try and fix it


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

As another poster said is it trapped wind or constipation?


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

GeordieSteve said:


> Anyone got any tips (apart from the obvious heavy squats!!!!)? In sodding agony here and have been for a few days. Diet is f*cked cos of it :cursing:


This actually works a treat, my friend told me as I was in agony but I thought it BS.. but it really does work.

Buy a packet of ginger nuts biscuits and have a few.

Ginger is amazing, anything with ginger in it works! It gave me relief until I got me some windeeze. Try it mate 

And no gingah jokes you cnuts


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

I am terrible with it sometimes fella, I have to stop eating oats and eggs, a load of vit c clears the system out.

failing that lying on my back lettin it bloat my belly and rubbing it in a circular motion pulling a strange face also works.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

liver salts ?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

im the opposite, cant stop passing wind!!!!! 

the missis isnt amused either:mellow:

i like to think i keep the bed warm though....... :innocent:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

peppermint oil in hot water


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Bicarbonet of soda with milk I use to help against indigestion and it does work well for me, I'm another one with an **** that at the moment could heat my own water!! but now I'm coming out of my winter cycle I might change my diet...


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Bicarp keeps cropping up, better give that a try. Ginger snaps will be given a try as well. Been 5 days now and can hardly sleep with the fooker. Feel sorry for you IBS lot, must be a living nightmare :\


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

I got told by a lady I used to work with a little while ago that to get it moving (if indeed it is trapped wind) to get down on all fours with your bum in the air. Hot air rises she said...  seems to do the trick, not immediately, but after a couple of tries hehe


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

BabyYoYo said:


> *Hot air rises she said..*.  seems to do the trick, not immediately, but after a couple of tries hehe


do you fart out your mouth normally then??

Hot air does rise but there are little doors inside you lol


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Uriel said:


> do you fart out your mouth normally then??
> 
> Hot air does rise but there are little doors inside you lol


I think she was being facetious Uriel...


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Beans....

Or a curry?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

BabyYoYo said:


> I think she was being facetious Uriel...


or blonde?? lol

Anyway - the "wind" isn't hot........it's at body temp.....the same as your body therefor would only "rise" if cooler gas at the same density was introduced.......hey shoot me - I'm an engineer, I live in a very real if a bit bit boring place lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

back on topic....have you tried fingering your bum?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Uriel said:


> peppermint oil in hot water


Is the best suggestion so far. It helps settle the alimetary canal.

But it'd be best to identify whether your wind is in your stomach - burps - or in your guts - farts.

Either way, if you get regular prolonged pain you should find out why.

Don't forget that oats double in volume when soaked - best do this before you get them inside you.

And mix protein powder with the minimum amount of water to male a thin cream - don't make up full shakers full or you'll only feel bloated.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

GeordieSteve said:


> Anyone got any tips (apart from the obvious heavy squats!!!!)? In sodding agony here and have been for a few days. Diet is f*cked cos of it :cursing:


Regucol from H&B, works fast and contains tons of good stuff.


----------



## Trojan_Pony (Jul 15, 2010)

BabyYoYo said:


> I got told by a lady I used to work with a little while ago that to get it moving (if indeed it is trapped wind) to get down on all fours with your bum in the air. Hot air rises she said...  seems to do the trick, not immediately, but after a couple of tries hehe


I've found that this yoga pose is helpful









http://www.outofstress.com/relieve-trapped-wind/

I'm sure this one would work as well 









Be careful with the peppermint oil if you go that route. I tried it and it majorly messed me up for a couple of days. It can affect the acid reflux in some people and it threw my plumbing off balance.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)




----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Trojan_Pony said:


> I
> 
> Be careful with the peppermint oil if you go that route. I tried it and it majorly messed me up for a couple of days. It can affect the acid reflux in some people and it threw my plumbing off balance.


as your system was obviously perfectly IN balance with trapped wind and constipation??

a few drops in hot water is all you need - don't guzzle a quart


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I've tired the finger up the **** but not since I've been ill... something I did daily before that!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

GeordieSteve said:


> I've tired the finger up the **** but not since I've been ill... something I did daily before that!


why did you stop you maniac?


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

The ex Mrs used to drink hot peppermint cordial when pregenant to get rid of trapped wind, might be worth a shot?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

or get a mate to boot 6 polo mints up you sh1t box


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Uriel said:


> why did you stop you maniac?


Ah I had a falling out with myself, my hands in the huffy bed till after xmas

Peppermint sounds like it's worth a try


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Note: Budweiser seems to be helping... could be onto something here


----------

